# T989 & SKYROCKET



## alphadog32 (Apr 7, 2012)

Some of you guys asked me to come to RootzWiki. Well, here I am. I will be making some new ROMs and will try to update the MIUI port =DD

TEAM PERFECTION...
THE PERFECTIONISTS...


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Any chance for some i777 love?

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------

